# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  مصطلحات الحوزة ,, (متجدد) ,,

## ابومحمد جواد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم أيها الإخوة و الأخوات الأعضاء ,,

{ *مصطلحات الحوزة* }

نافذة صغيرة تطل علينا
لتضيء جانباً من الجوانب التي طالما تساءلنا عنها 
من الجوانب المتعلقة _بالحوزة العلمية_ , مثل :  
ماهي الحوزة ؟
و من يحدد موقعها؟
هل يمكن أن تنـتـقـل ؟
ماهي جماعة المدرسين؟
من هو المرجع ؟
من الذي يعين المرجع؟
ما الفرق بين المجتهد والمرجع؟
ماهو الإجتهاد؟
ما هي المناهج الدراسية في الحوزة؟
ماهي كيفية الدراسة في الحوزة ؟
هل يمكن للنساء الدراسة فيها؟
لماذا لا نرى نساء مراجع؟
ماهو البحث الخارج؟
متى تنتهي الدراسة في الحوزة؟
ماهي الكتب المعتمدة للدراسة؟
ومن يحددها ؟
ماذايعني أهل الخبرة؟
وغيرها وغيرها ,,,
مما يجول في أذهانكم ..

_فكل ما يخطر في بالكم_ من أمر تريدون معرفىه مما_ له علاقة_
_بالحوزة_ ؛ ما عليكم إلا _أرسال سؤال عنه_ في هذه الصفحة ,,
ونحاول بإذن الله تعالى الإجابة عنه . .
وما التوفيق إلا من الله ,, 
عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب ,,

نسألكم الدعاء ,,
وفي أمان الله ,,

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


اسئله في غاية الاهميه اخي الكريم  ابو محمد 

بنتظار الرد عليها 

سلمت يمناك 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله اسئله في غاية الاهمييه 
وبالفعل كثيرا منها يجول في خاطري 
واتمنى معرفتهاا عن قرب
 مشكوور شيخنا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ننتظر البدء في الاجابه على هذه التساؤلات
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي العزييز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبادره رائعه منك شيخنا
وبالفعل اسئلة مهمه جدا 
وراح تخدمنا كتير 
ننتظر اجاباتك 
لنتفاعل معك في الموضوع

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير

تحياتي لك وشكرا

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 


*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء شيخنا* 


*بنتظار الاجوبة على الاسئلة الي تقدمت بها وراح نتابع معاك بتاكيد*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
> 
> 
> 
> اسئله في غاية الاهميه اخي الكريم ابو محمد  
> بنتظار الرد عليها 
> وبانتظار تفاعلكم وملاحظاتكم القيمة 
> سلمت يمناك 
> ويمناكم 
> ...



ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> ما شاء الله اسئله في غاية الاهمييه 
> مشاركتكم هي الأهم . 
> 
> وبالفعل كثيرا منها يجول في خاطري 
> 
> واتمنى معرفتهاا عن قرب 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
ونسألكم الدعاء عزيزي نبراس ,,,

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> مبادره رائعه منك شيخنا 
> 
> هذا واجبنا 
> 
> وبالفعل اسئلة مهمه جدا 
> 
> وراح تخدمنا كتير 
> ونحن نستفيد من آرائكم الثمينة 
> 
> ...



 
ونسألم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خير
> وأنتم كذلك  
> 
> 
> ...



ونسألك الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
> *ويعافيكم* 
> 
> 
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء شيخنا* 
> ...



ونسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

1 / ماهي الحوزة ؟ 
2 / من يحدد موقعها؟ 
3 / هل يمكن أن تنتقل ؟  

ثلاثة أسئلة أساسية , فماهو المقصود من الحوزة ؟  
الحوزة حسب ما جاء في كتب اللغة هي : الناحية , أي المكان , 
ولما كانت هذه الناحية مكاناً ومحلاً للدراسة و التدريس فإنها اتسمت
بصفة العلمية ؛ فأصبح يقال : الحوزة العلمية . 
ولكثرة إستعمال هذا المصطلح في خصوص هذا المعنى وللإختصار ؛ تم الإستغناء
عن صفة ( العلمية ) فيقولون : ( الحوزة ) فقط , وهم يقصدون : الحوزة العلمية . 
إذاً الحوزة هي : المكان الخاص بالدراسة . 
وبطبيعة الحال ليس كل مكان يدرس فيه يسمى حوزة , بل ينبغي أن تكون 
مركزاً يقصد لهذا الهدف وتشد الرحال إليه ؛ حتى يصدق عليه أنه ناحية ( حوزة ) علمية . 
ولا يقصد من المكان أن يكون هناك مبنى للدراسة , بل المقصود هو : مطلق المكان , 
بما يشمل البلدة كلها , فقد يكون الدرس في : البيت أو المدرسة أو الحرم أو ........ 
أيضاً هذا الإصطلاح وضع للدلالة على خصوص الدراسات الإسلامية ,
و أؤكد على ( خصوص الدراسات الإسلامية ) ,وبالتالي لو وجد مركز علمي 
لكن ليس متخصصاً في الدراسات الإسلامية فإنه لا يسمى حوزة ,, هذا من غير التقليل
من مكانته العلمية السامية ,, فالمسألة مسألة مصطلحات , كما هو الحال في كل العلوم .. 

إذا إتضح هذا ننتقل للسؤال الثاني وهو : من يحدد موقعها ؟ لكن بعد أن نرى ملاحظاتكم عى ما سبق ؛ حتى نقدم المطلوب
بشكل سليم فنصل إلى الهدف المنشود بعونه تعالى . . . 
وإن لم توجد ملاحظات نكمل .. 
هذه مقدمة مختصرة ونسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارد على محمد وال محمد* 


*بنسبة  لي الحمدلله قد  وضح لي الطرح وفهمته* 


*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

جمييل جدا اخي العزييز 
ننتظر التكمله 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## فرح

مشكوووور شيخنا_ ابومحمد جود_
وصلت المعلوووومه تسلم ويعطيك العافيه 
وفي ميزا اعماااالك جزاك المولى خيرا
ومنكم نستفيييييد
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## ام الحلوين

رائع وجميل ما تفضلتم به شيخنا الكريم 

سلمت يمناك وعساك على القوه 

ورحم الله والديك بجاه محمد وال محمد 

بنتظار التكمله شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> رائع وجميل ما تفضلتم به شيخنا الكريم 
> 
> مشكورين وموفقين  
> 
> 
> سلمت يمناك وعساك على القوه 
> ويمناكم 
> 
> ورحم الله والديك بجاه محمد وال محمد 
> ...



ونسألكم الدعاء ...

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارد على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> 
> *بنسبة لي الحمدلله قد وضح لي الطرح وفهمته* 
> *الحمد لله*  
> 
> 
> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء*  
> *و أنتم جزيتم أيضاً*



نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> جمييل جدا اخي العزييز 
> وجودك أجمل عزيزي نبراس ,,, 
> ننتظر التكمله 
> ولك جزيل الشكر 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق
> حياك الله وموفقين للخيرات



نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليكم


جزء { 2 } . . .


إذا إتضح هذا ننتقل للسؤال الثاني وهو : من يحدد موقعها ؟  
فنقول هنا :  
بعد أن عرفنا أن ( الحوزة العلمية ) هي : مقر الدراسة الدينية , يكون قد تبين أن الموقع يدور 
ويتحدد حسب المركز و القر الدراسي . 
وبعبارة أخرى : أينما وجد العلماء وجدت الحوزة . 
لذلك لو ألقينا نظرة سريعة على تاريخ الحوزة ؛ فإننا  
نجد أنها تنقلت بين أماكن عديدة , مثل :  
1 / بغداد .
2 / الحلة .
3 / حلب (سوريا ) .
4 / النجف .
5 / كربلاء .
6 / أصفهان ( إيران ) .
7 / قم ( إيران ) . 
- وغيرها من أماكن ... 
فلماذا انتقلت من مكان إلى آخر ؟  
والجواب هو ما ذكرناه أولاً , وهو : أن الحوزة تتبع العلماء .. 
ولنوضح بشكل أكثر نقول : 
في عصر الغيبة الصغرى كانت بغداد مقراً للعلماء بما فيهم علماء الشيعة , من أمثال : الشيخ الكليني ( ت :328هـ . ) , صاحب كتاب : الكافي . وهو معروف و مشهور . 
وفي عصر الغيبة الكبرى نجد أن الشيخ الصدوق ( ت : 381 هـ .) قد أقام فيها فترة ما .
وغيرهما من العلماء مما جعلها مركزاً علمياً , تخرج 
منها امثال الشيخ المفيد ( ت : 413هـ .) وهو من تلامذة الشيخ الصدوق . 
و استمر ذلك الوضع إلى أن جاء شيخ الطائفة 
على الإطلاق أعني : الشيخ الطوسي ( ت : 460هـ .) .
و هو : محمد بن الحسن الطوسي .
ولد في : ( طوس - إيران ) سنة ( 384 هـ . ) وهاجر إلى بغداد سنة ( 308 هـ . ) *لأجل الدراسة* , فقد كانت مركزاً علمياً هاماً ,,, 
و واصل الشيخ الطوسي دراسته إلى أن أصبح بكل جدارة شيخ الطائفة , فصار يشار له بالبنان , 
ولكن نتيجة لبعض الظروف السياسية ؛ إنتقل إلى النجف الأشرف , فتشكلت بذلك حوزة جديدة هي حوزة النجف ... 

_والخلاصة :_ 
كان نشوء حوزة بغداد نتيجة وجود العلماء والفقهاء فيها , فلما إنتقلوا للنجف إنتقلت معهم ,,, وهكذا ... 

هذا الأمر يجري في سائر الأماكن التي وجدت فيها الحوزات العلمية ..



إذا إتضح هذا يكون قد تبين لنا الجواب عن السؤال الثاني و الثالث وهما : 

من يحدد موقعها ؟



وهل يمكن أن تنتقل ؟




والآن أصبح من *الواجب* أن نرى ملاحظاتكم على ما سبق ؛ حتى نقدم المطلوب

بشكل سليم فنصل إلى الهدف المنشود بعونه تعالى . . . 

كما يسرنا جداً أن تتفضلوا علينا بطرح التساؤلات
سواء في ما سبق أو غيره مما له علاقة بالحوزة ..


أعتذر للإطالة ,,,


ونسألكم الدعاء ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك الف عافيه شيخنا* 
*بس ليش ما يسوون حوزات عندنا في القطيف بشكل عام؟*

*بنتظاار البقيه*

*وفي ميزان حسناتك هل المباذرة الرائعه*
*والسلام عليكم*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *يعطيك الف عافيه شيخنا*
> ويعافيكم
> 
> 
> *بس ليش ما يسوون حوزات عندنا في القطيف بشكل عام؟*
> أتصور أن الشؤال فيه شي من الإشتباه ,,
> ولتبيين الصورة بشكل واضح ينبغي بنا الرجوع
> قليلاً إلى الوراء , الموضوع [ جزء { 2 } ] فقد
> ذكر هناك : 
> ...



*ونسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا أبو محمد جواد 

كما تقدم من بحثكم أن الحوزة هي المكان الذي يقصدة الفرد للدراسة للمواد الدينة كالمنطق والفلسفة والاصول وغيرها ووو

مثل الحوزات الموجودة في قم المقدسة طبعا أشهرها والغنية عن التعريف حوزة الآمام المهدي 

سؤال :. هل نقدر أن نسمي جامعة المصطفى  الموجودة في قم حوزة؟

ولماذا سميت بجامعة بدل أن تكون حوزة المصطفى؟

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم شيخنا
واضح جدا ما المقصود بالحوزة وماذا يحدد مكانها

من ردك على سؤال الاخت بحر العجائب عرفت انه لا تتوافر في منطقتنا حوزات علمية 
لكن الاحظ بعض الاجتهادات من بعض المشايخ والعلماء بتوفير مباني ويتم تخريج شباب حوزويين او حوزويون ( عاد حسب موقعها من الاعراب ) 
وفيه جنبنا مبنى كبير كل يوم يجوا له مجموعة من العلماء ووقت دراستهم نظاميه 


فهل هالنشاطات نطلق عليها نشاطات حوزوية

دمت موفق شيخنا

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ويعطيكم العافية
> 
> 
> شيخنا أبو محمد جواد 
> 
> كما تقدم من بحثكم أن الحوزة هي المكان الذي يقصدة الفرد للدراسة للمواد الدينة كالمنطق والفلسفة والاصول وغيرها ووو 
> كلام صحيح
> 
> ...



 


ونسألكم الدعاء ...

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> السلام عليكم شيخنا
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> واضح جدا ما المقصود بالحوزة وماذا يحدد مكانها
> جيد جداً 
> 
> من ردك على سؤال الاخت بحر العجائب عرفت انه لا تتوافر في منطقتنا حوزات علمية 
> لكن الاحظ بعض الاجتهادات من بعض المشايخ والعلماء بتوفير مباني ويتم تخريج شباب حوزويين او حوزويون ( عاد حسب موقعها من الاعراب ) 
> وفيه جنبنا مبنى كبير كل يوم يجوا له مجموعة من العلماء ووقت دراستهم نظاميه 
> ...



نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

حقيقة معلومات راائعه شيخنا العزييز
ننتظر تكمله النقاط بشوق
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

عندي سؤال شيخنا العزييز 
ما هي الحوزات الرجاليه التي يستطيع ان يلتحق بها  العرب في قم المقدسه 
وهل توجد حوزات عربيه مختصه بالنساء تدرس باللغة العربية 
كل الشكر لك ولهذا الطرح الجمييل 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
معلومات مهمه ومفهومه 
لحد الآن كل شيء واضح 
تسلم شيخنا على العطاء الطيب
ربي يعطيك العاافيه
دمت بحفظ المولى
ونسـألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسلوب راقي في الطرح 
و موضوع راق لي جدا
حيث كنت طالبة علوم دينية 
ولم اعرف هذه المعلومات وتجمدت ما عندي منها
وسأحاول اثراء عقلي وقلبي بهذا النور الذي تفيضه علينا
جزيت خيرا سماحة الشيخ 
والى هنا انا وضحت الأمور لدي 
ننتظر متابعتكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> حقيقة معلومات راائعه شيخنا العزييز
> ننتظر تكمله النقاط بشوق
> اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق



أسعدني قبولكم وتفاعلكم 

موفق ومؤيد أخي نبراس ,,,

وحياك الله ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> عندي سؤال شيخنا العزييز 
> 
> 1 / ما هي الحوزات الرجاليه التي يستطيع ان يلتحق بها العرب في قم المقدسه 
> 2 / وهل توجد حوزات عربيه مختصه بالنساء تدرس باللغة العربية 
> كل الشكر لك ولهذا الطرح الجمييل 
> اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق



 


ج ( 1 ) : هناك حوزات عديدة يمكن للعرب الدراسة فيها , منها :  
*أ -* مدرسة الإمام المهدي (عج) [ الخليج ] 
*ب -* مدرسة الإمام الصادق (ع) [ لبنان ]
*ج -* حوزة الأطهار (ع) التخصصية [ الخليج]
*د-* مدرسة الإمام الكاظم (ع) [العراق] 
*-* وغيرها من المدارس ... رسمية وغير رسمية ..*** ينبغي الإلتفات هنا إلى أمر ، وهو : 
كون المدرسة تنتمي إلى بلد ما لا يعني عدم قبول الآخرين ، إنما هو إشارة إلى القائمين عليها والمؤسسين لها فقط ؛ ولهذا ترى في المدرسة الحجازية مثلاً : لبنانيين وسوريين و أهوازيين وبعض الجاليات الأجنبية الذين قد يناسبهم درس معين فيحضرون له ..

وكذا الحال في اللبنانية , فترى الحجازيين والعراقيين وغيرهم ..
وكذا في سائر المدارس ...

**** يمكن لأي طالب الإلتحاق بأي مدرسة غير إيرانية , ولكل مدرسة قانونها الداخلي الخاص بها , ولكن جميع المدارس ترجع إلى : { جامعة المصطفى العالمية } ؛ لأنها الجهة الرسمية والمسؤولة عن الطلاب غير الإيرانيين ..ج ( 2 ) : نعم توجد حوزات نسائية تدرس باللغة العربية , من أهمها :  
*أ -* مدرسة الشهيدة بنت الهدى (ره) .
*ب -* جامعة الزهراء (س) . 
*-* بالإضاف إلى بعض المدارس غير الرسمية .. 
*** المدرستان السابقتان تدرسان باللغتين معاً , والخيار 
بيد الطالبة . 
****كما توجد دورة في اللغة الفارسية قبل الدراسة الدينية .. 

الشكر كل الشكر لك أخي العزيز نبراس ,,, 
و يا هلا وسهلا ونورت بوجودك  
ودعاؤك عزيزي ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> معلومات مهمه ومفهومه 
> لحد الآن كل شيء واضح 
> الحمد لله على هذه النعمة 
> ونتمنى أن تكون مفيدة أكثر من كونها مفهومة ..
> 
> تسلم شيخنا على العطاء الطيب
> ربي يعطيك العاافيه
> دمت بحفظ المولى
> ونسـألكم الدعاء



 
الله يسلمكم ويعطيكم ألف عافية
ودمتم ومحروسين بعين الله 
وكثر الله أمثالكم 

ولاتنسونا من صالح دعواتكم ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اسلوب راقي في الطرح
> و موضوع راق لي جدا
> الشكر لله وهذا أمر-في المستوى الشخصي- أسعدني جداً 
> 
> حيث كنت طالبة علوم دينية 
> الفعل الماضي لم يسعدني ؛ فلماذا (كنت) أليس (أكون وماأزال) أفضل ؟؟ ! !
> 
> ولم اعرف هذه المعلومات وتجمدت ما عندي منها
> أيضاً جانبتِ الصواب مرة أخرى أخت عفاف الهدى ،،
> ...



الله يوفقكم ويأخذ بيدكم نحو الخير و العطاء ..

----------


## أموله

|||||||| |||| 
|||| |||| |||

يع "ـطيييك* ربي* الف عـآفيه " 
يسلمكـ ربي وممآننحرم جديدك ًَ~

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد ,, وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم* 


*كل الشكر لك شيخنا* 

*ورحم الله والديك* 


*من المتابعين ان شاء الله لكم* 


*دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> |||||||| |||| 
> 
> |||| |||| ||| 
> يع "ـطيييك* ربي* الف عـآفيه "  
> يسلمكـ ربي وممآننحرم جديدك ًَ~



حياكم الله 

آنستم وشرفتم 

ويسعدنا تفاعلكم ...

ونسألكم الدعاء ...

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد ,, وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *كل الشكر لك شيخنا*  
> *ورحم الله والديك*  
> 
> *من المتابعين ان شاء الله لكم*  
> 
> ...



ألف رحمة على والديكم 

وموفقين ودمتم في رعاية الله 

ونسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

جزء { 3 } . . .

أهلاً بكم من جديد ..

الآن وبعد التساؤلات السابقة نكون قد أشبعنا البحث فننتقل إلى نقطة جديدة ، وهي :

[ محور الإجتهاد ] 
{ لو يعلم الناس ما في طلب العلم ؛ لطلبوه و لو بسفك المهج وخوض اللجج } 
الإمام زين العابدين (ع) .

- بعد هذا الحديث لا نحتاج إلى أي مقدمة لبيان أهمية الإجتهاد ..

وعليه ندخل في البحث مباشرة ....

فنتساءل هنا : 

1 / ما هو الإجتهاد ؟ 

2 / ومن هو المجتهد ؟

3 / وهل هناك شروط يجب توفرها ليكون الإنسان مجتهداً ؟

4 / ثم بماذا يثبت الإجتهاد ؟

5 / ومن يحدد أن ( فلاناً ) مجتهد أو غير مجتهد ؟

6 / وهل له أقسام ؟

7 / وما حكم الإجتهاد ؟ هل هو واجب ؟

*-* وغيرها من الأسئلة التي قد تخطر في بالنا جميعاً فنطرحها - لاحقاً - _للتداول والبحث_ فيها معاً ..

و أما في جواب التساؤلات السابقة فنقول : 

_الإجتهاد :_ 

*_ في اللغة_ :
- الإجتهاد في اللغة مأخوذ من الجهد , وهو_ بذل الوسع_ للقيام بعمل ما , 
و لا يكون إلا في _الأشياء التي فيها ثقل ,_ فيقال : اجتهد ( فلان ) في رفع حجر
ثقيل , و لا يقال : اجتهد في حمل ورقة مثلاً . 
- واجتهد في الأمر : بذل وسعه _وطاقته في طلبه_ .
- والإجتهاد : أخذ النفس ببذل الطاقة _وتحمل المشقة_ ، يقولون : جهدت رأيي
و أجهدته , أي : _أتعبته بالفكر_ .

* في الإصطلاح : 
- لا يبتعد معناه الإصطلاحي عن معناه اللغوي كثيراً ؛ فإذا كان هناك بمعنى : بذل
المشقة والطاقة , فهو هنا كذلك ؛ ولذا عرفه العلماء _بعدة تعريفات_ تتقارب فيما 
بينها , فلننظر إلى_ ثلاثة نماذج_ ثم نأخذ النتيجة منها : 

1 / العلامة الحلي (قده) : _استفراغ الوسع من الفقيه لتحصيل ظن بحكم شرعي_ .

2 / المحقق الحلي (قده) : _بذل الجهد في استخراج الأحكام الشرعية_ . 

3 /_ ملكة يقتدر بها على استنباط الحكم الشرعي الفرعي من الأصل ، فعلاً أو قوة قريبة منه_ .

_الناتج :_ 
نستطيع أن نخرج من هذه التعاريف بنتيجة ، هي : 

الإجتهاد : _استفراغ صاحب الملكة وسعه في تحصيل الأحكام الشرعية عن أدلتها_ .

_المجتهد :_

إذاً هذا ما توصلنا إليه من تعريف للإجتهد ، وهو تعريف للسيد الفيروز آبادي (قده) .

ومن خلاله نعرف من هو المجتهد فنقول هو :

_الإنسان القادر على استخراج الحكم الشرعي من الدليل المقرر له__ ._ ( السيد كامل الحسن ) .

_أقسام الإجتهاد :_ 

له قسمان هما : 

1 / الإجتهاد المطلق : وهو_ أن يكون المجتهد قادراً على استنباط جميع الأحكام_ .

2 / الإجتهاد المتجزئ : _أن يكون قادراً على استنباط بعض الأحكام فقط لا كلها_ .

_ثم بماذا يثبت الإجتهاد ؟_

لكي يثبت أن ( فلاناً ) مجتهد أو لا ؛ عندنا طرق وأساليب لذلك ، منها : 

1 / _العلم الوجداني_ : أي : أن الإنسان يكون بنفسه قادراً على تشخيص المجتهد ، 
وطبيعي أن هذا لا يستطيع أن يقوم به أي احد ، بل هو مقتصر 
على اهل الخبرة .
2 /_ البينة الشرعية_ : أي : شهادة عدلين من أهل الخبرة .
3 / _الشياع المفيد للعلم_ : أي : أن ينتشر ويشيع بين أهل العلم والخبرة أن ( فلاناً ) مجتهد .

*-* هذه _أهم الطرق_ التي يثبت بها الإجتهاد ، وبالتالي نحكم على أحد بأنه مجتهد أو لا .

و من خلالها نكون قد أجبنا على السؤال التالي :

_من يحدد أن ( فلاناً ) مجتهد أو غير مجتهد ؟_ 

فلا حاجة للتفصيل .

ولكن نسأل : 

_هل هناك شروط يجب توفرها ليكون الإنسان مجتهداً_ _؟_

_قبل الجواب_ لا بد من التنبه إلى أننا نتحدث عن _الشروط العلمية_ ، ولا شأن لنا - حالياً - بالتقوى 
أو الورع ، وربما نذكرها حين الوصول إلى [محور المرجعية ] فانتظر ...

إذاً _ينبغي للمجتهد أن يكون عالماً_ بما يلي : 
1 / _علوم اللغة العربية_ :
*أ* - مادة و متن اللغة .
*ب* - النحو .
*ج* - الصرف . 
*د* - البلاغة .
2 / علوم _القرآن المجيد_ .
3 / علم _الرجال ._
4 / علم ا_لحديث_ .
5 / علم _الدراية_ .
6 / علم _الكلام_ ( العقائد ) .

إشارة : 
- مستوى ما يحتاج إليه المجتهد في هذه العلوم على درجات ، فمثلاً _لا يطلب_ منه أن يكون_ أبلغ_ 
من عبد القاهر الجرجاني في البلاغة ، و لا _أنحى_ من سيبويه في النحو ... وهكذا .

_وأما ما حكم الإجتهاد ؟ هل هو واجب ؟_ 

فهذا نتركه لكم لتشاركوننا بآرائكم النيرة ..


آسف إن كنت أطلت عليكم ..

_و أنبه إلى_ : 
هذه _صورة إجمالية وتقريبية_ فقط ، وربما _يناقش في بعضها حوزوياً_ لذلك حاولت
أن أذكر _العمومات_ فقط لتوضيح الصورة ، وما هو أكثر من ذلك فليس هذا محله ،
ومع ذلك من حقكم أن تطرحوا_ أي تساؤل_ و أنا أجيب عليها بإذنه تعالى ..



والآن أصبح من *الواجب* أن نرى ملاحظاتكم على ما سبق ؛ حتى نقدم المطلوببشكل سليم فنصل إلى الهدف المنشود بعونه تعالى . . .


كما يسرنا جداً أن تتفضلوا علينا بطرح التساؤلات 
سواء في ما سبق أو غيره مما له علاقة بالحوزة .. 

ونسألكم الدعاء ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية على هالحصة سماحة الشيخ 
وعندي بعض التساؤلات 
1/ العلامة الحلي هل هو نفسه المحقق الحلي ؟
2/منالشروط التي يجب توافرها في المجتهد ان يكون ملما بالعلوم الستة المذكوره اعلاه
سؤالي : هل هناك امتحانات وعلامات معينة يجب ان يحصل عليها طالب العلوم ليصبح مجتهدا
او لا مجرد انه يكون ملما بالعلوم الستة  وتحقق اجتهاده بأحد الطرق المذكوره كافي لكونه مجتهدا؟؟

جزيت عنا كل خير سماحة الشيخ 
ويعطيكم الله الف عافية
ورحم الله والديكم  شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> يعطيكم العافية على هالحصة سماحة الشيخ 
> وعندي بعض التساؤلات
> 
> 1/ العلامة الحلي هل هو نفسه المحقق الحلي ؟
> 
> ج1 :
> العلامة الحلي هو : الحسن بن يوسف .
> المحقق الحلي هو : جعفر بن الحسن بن يحيى  , وهو  _خال العلامة وأستاذه_ .
> 
> ...



أسئلة دقبقة ورائعة و إهتمام تشكرون عليه 

الله يرحم والديكم 
ويجازيكم الف خير 
ويعطيكم العافية وطول العمر

ونسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* جزيت عنا خير الجزاء سماحة الشيخ* 
*معلومات رائعه وشكرا للتوضيح*
*مأجورين*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *جزيت عنا خير الجزاء سماحة الشيخ* 
> *معلومات رائعه وشكرا للتوضيح*
> *مأجورين*




*و جزاكم الله ألف خير ,,,*

لكن ما شفنا جواب عن السؤال : 

_" وأما ما حكم الإجتهاد ؟ هل هو واجب ؟_  
فهذا نتركه لكم لتشاركوننا بآرائكم النيرة .. " 

يالله ننتظر اشوي بعد وانشوف ....

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ياكريم 


بوركتم شيخنا  الفاضل على ما تقومون به من مجهود مبارك

شكرا معطرا بعطر الورد ممزوجا بالبركة والدعاء

وشكرا على صبركم وسعة صدركم وغالي ثقتكم وجميل تقديركم لنا 

عطائكم لنا كان غيث لقلوبنا وإرواء لعقولنا وأفكارنا 

زادكم الله نورا على نور 

ورحم الله والديك


وأما ما حكم الإجتهاد ؟ هل هو واجب ؟


الاجتهاد واجب كفائي على جميع المسلمين في زمن غيبة الإمام ( عليه السلام ) بمعنى أنه لو لم يوجد مجتهداً في زمان ما يجب على الجميع السعي وراء تحصيل رتبة الاجتهاد ، حتى يحصل من يحقق بجهوده وتوفيق الله تعالى الوصول إلى هذه الرتبة عندها يرتفع الوجوب ويسقط التكليف ..


لكم منا خالص الدعاء بقضاء الحاجه وتيسير الامور ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سأعود بالأجابة لاحقا 
انتظروني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر عن التأخير في الأجابة 
اجابتي قتقوول

حكمه واجب ...

الأجتهاد في الأحكام الفرعية واجب كفائيا على جميع المسلمين في عصور غيبة الأمام 

اذا قام به البعض سقط عن الباقي

واذا لم يقم به احد وجب على كل شخص الأجتهاد

ويعطيكم العافية 
اتمنى اتكون اجابتي صحيحة

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا بك اخي العزييز كم نشتاق لكم 
جهود مباركه وكما تعودنا منك تميز في كل شيء تضع يدك فيه
من القلب اتمنى لك التوفيق الداائم 
اتمنى ان لا تنساني من الدعااء
اخوك الذي لم تلده امك

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم ياكريم  
> 
> بوركتم شيخنا الفاضل على ما تقومون به من مجهود مبارك
> الله يبارك لكم وبكم مشرفتنا الكريمة  
> 
> شكرا معطرا بعطر الورد ممزوجا بالبركة والدعاء
> الشكر كل الشكر لكم على ما تبذلونه من جهد لإنجاح المنتدى  
> 
> وشكرا على صبركم وسعة صدركم وغالي ثقتكم وجميل تقديركم لنا 
> ...



 
موفقين والله يقضي حوائجكم والمؤمنين  
نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اعتذر عن التأخير في الأجابة 
> اجابتي قتقوول
> 
> حكمه واجب ...
> 
> الأجتهاد في الأحكام الفرعية واجب كفائيا على جميع المسلمين في عصور غيبة الأمام 
> 
> اذا قام به البعض سقط عن الباقي
> 
> ...



إجابة صحيحة بلا شك

بارك الله لكم 

و يعطيكم ألف عافية

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اهلا بك اخي العزييز كم نشتاق لكم 
> جهود مباركه وكما تعودنا منك تميز في كل شيء تضع يدك فيه
> من القلب اتمنى لك التوفيق الداائم 
> اتمنى ان لا تنساني من الدعااء
> اخوك الذي لم تلده امك



أهلا وسهلا حبيبي 

و ينك وحشتنا

واقعاً أخجلتني بثنائك الذي لا أستحقه :embarrest: 

و ننتظر مشاركتك عزيزي نبراس

دمت موفقاً و مؤيداً 

نسألكم الدعاء...

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليكم


 جزء { 3 } . . .



طولنا عليكم كثير ,,,


و نعود لكن هذه المرة مع حلقة جديدة منوعة تحت عنوان :


                       [ كشكول علمائي ]

سنكتب مجموعة من الألقاب المتداولة في الحوزة والتي تشير إلى بعض العلماء ؛ 



وإن شاء الله اتكون جديدة و نافعة ...


1 / الشيخ الأعظم : 

هو : الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري (ره) . ( 1214- 1281 هـ . ) .
مؤلف كتاب : المكاسب , وهو أحد الكتب الدراسية في الحوزة .

2 /شيخ الطائفة :

هو : الشيخ محمد بن الحسن الطوسي (ره) . (385 - 460 هـ . ) .
مؤلف كتاب : المبسوط في الفقه , وكتاب : العدة في أصول الفقه . وغيرها .

3 / المحقق :

له معنيان : 
أ ) عام : يقصد به :
            كون الشخصصاحب نظرة تحليلة و تدقيق في العلم و له 

            رأي  محترم ؛ بحيث لو قيل إن (فلان) يقول: كذا و كذا ؛ 

            فإن قوله يوجب التوقف و التأمل أكثر و أكثر .

*-* و حالياً يطلق على من يقوم بإعادة طبع التراث وتخريج   مصادره بما يسمى بعملية التحقيق . 
ب ) خاص : يقصد به  :
  الشيخ أبو القاسم جعفر بن الحسن الحلي (ره) . ( 602 - 676 هـ . ) .       مؤلف كتاب : ( شرائع الإسلام في مسائل الحلال و الحرام ) . أحد الكتب الدراسية في الحوزة .

- المحقق = المحقق الحلي = المحقق الأول .

4 / العلامة  :
له معنيان أيضاً :
أ ) عام : 
           وهو صاحب الإلمام و الإحاطة بما في العلم من آراء و نظريات ,
           وقد يكون علامة في علم دون علم آخر .

ب ) خاص :  

               وهو : الشيخ جمال الدين الحسن بن يوسف الحلي ( ره ) . ( 648 - 726 هـ . ) .
                مؤلف كتاب : منهاج الكرامة , وكتاب : نهج الحق و كشف الصدق ... و أكثر من 100 كتاب .

5 /  الشهيد الأول : 
هو : الشيخ محمد بن مكي العاملي ( ره ) . ( 734 - 786 هـ . ) .
مؤلف : اللمعة الدمشقية . 

*-* الشهد = الشهيد الأول .

6 /   الشهيد الثاني :
هو : الشيخ زين الدين بن علي ( ره ) . ( 911 - 966 هـ . ) .
مؤلف : الروضة البهية في شرح اللمعة الدمشقية . 
           الكتاب الأصل هو للشهيد الأول ثم شرحه الشهيد الثاني .
* -* و الآن في الحوزة العلمية يدرس هذا الشرح و ليس الأصل .   

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

هذا موجز سريع و هناك المزيد من التفصيلات و التوضيح تأتينا خطوة خطوة بإذن الله ,,,


* أشير هنا :


كان ما طرح في الحلقة السابقة نبذة تاريخية مهمة جداً لنقف ببصيرة أمام تاريخ الحوزة ؛ 

لهذا كانت ثقيلة و مزعجة , و حرصاً على راحتكم غيرنا الطريقة , ولن نعود لها مجدداً ؛ وسنكتفي 

بهذا النهج الجديد ؛ فإن أعجبكم نواصل و إلا نترك الموضوع حتى ينزل ثم ينزل ثم يغيب فيموت و السلام .



والآن أصبح من *الواجب* أن نرى ملاحظاتكم ..
 
كما يسرنا جداً أن تتفضلوا علينا بطرح التساؤلات 
سواء في ما سبق أو غيره مما له علاقة بالحوزة ..

و نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

استدراك :

1 / الحلقة جزء { 4 }  وليس {3}

2 / شيخ الطائفة = الشيخ .

*** معذرة بس ما أعرف كيف أدخل التصحيح بعد الخروج 
   لأني ما شفت أي علامة تدل عليه .

 في أمان الله ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليكم سماحة الشيخ 
متباركين بهذا العيد الأغر  عيد الولاية 
سماحة الشيخ 
طرحك رائع جدا وسهل وجميل...ملاحظة:
 قصر الموضوع حلو ويحمس على المتابعه اكثر من قبلنا نحن الأعضاء
اتمنى ان لاتغيب الصفحة فنحن متابعون 
ولو كان هناك امتحان يكثر الحماس والجد 

ويعطيكم العافية* 


* معذرة بس ما أعرف كيف أدخل التصحيح بعد الخروج
لأني ما شفت أي علامة تدل عليه .
لديك ثواني معدوده لدخول موضوعك الذي قمت بانزاله لتغيير وتعديل محتواه
في ايقونه مكتوب عليها تعديل النص

والله الموفق

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *السلام عليكم سماحة الشيخ 
> وعليكم السلام أيتها الأخت الكريمة 
> 
> متباركين بهذا العيد الأغر  عيد الولاية 
> الله يباركم فيكم و أسعد الله أيامكم 
> وجعلنا الله و إياكم من المتمسكين بولاية أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السلام ) .
> 
> ..ملاحظة:
>  قصر الموضوع حلو ويحمس على المتابعه اكثر من قبلنا نحن الأعضاء
> ...



*الله يوفقكم و يرحم والديكم 

و لا تنسونا من الدعاء ,,*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اهلا بك اخي العزييز والعزييز
ما شاء الله شيخنا 
والله معلومات جمييله جدا وستفدنا منها كثييير  كثيير
في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
من القلب اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق 
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زادك الله منارا وعلما

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اهلا بك اخي العزييز والعزييز
> ما شاء الله شيخنا 
> والله معلومات جمييله جدا وستفدنا منها كثييير  كثيير
> في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
> من القلب اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي



حياك الله أخي الغالي 
أشكرك من كل قلبي
و الحمد لله , ما نريده هو أن نستفيد جميعاً ,

وعندي سؤال : 
هل اعجبتكم هذه الطريقة الجديدة ؟
و بالنسبة للحجم هل هو مناسب أو  يحتاج إختصار ؟

و يش تقييمك لهذا الموضوع 
                       [ كشكول علمائي ] ؟

هل يحتاج إلى حلقة ثانية ؟ ( في رأيي الشخصي نعم , لكن الراي ليكم )

لو الأفضل إختيار مصطلحات أخرى للحلقة القادمة ؟ ( أفضل التكميل ثم التغيير ويش رايك أخوي ؟)

يالله انسلم عليكم و ننتظر الجواب سريعاً حتى نكتب للحلقة القادمة ,,

محروس بعين الله ,,,

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

شطراً لكم جميعاً

و موقين للعلم و العمل ,,

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حياك الله أخي الغالي 
> أشكرك من كل قلبي
> و الحمد لله , ما نريده هو أن نستفيد جميعاً ,
> 
> وعندي سؤال : 
> هل اعجبتكم هذه الطريقة الجديدة ؟
> في الحقييقه اخي العزييز الطريقه جمييله بالنسبه لي 
> ولكن على القراء الاعزاء ان ييبدون آرآئهم 
> و بالنسبة للحجم هل هو مناسب أو يحتاج إختصار ؟
> ...



من القلب اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق ياارب
مرحوم الوالدين على هذا الجهد الجمييل والراائع 
لك مني اجمل تحيه كن بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

استمر شيخنا فنحن منصتون

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليكم


جزء { 5 } . . .

[ كشكول علمائي ] 

( القسم الثاني ) 

في هذا القسم نذكر بعض المصطلحات المتداولة في الحوزة , لكنها عامة فلا تطلق على شخص بعينه ..


1 / حجة الإسلام و المسلمين :
يطلق على : المجتهد أو من يقرب من الإجتهاد ,,
*** ) لكن عند المراجع الكرام ( حفظهم الله ) عادة لا يطلقونه على غير المسلم 
بإجتهاده .


2 / فاضل :
يعني : قريب من الإجتهاد .

3 / آية الله :
هو : المجتهد . ( سابقاً تحدثنا عن الإجتهاد ) .
*** ) يعتقد بعض الباحثين أن أول من سمي ( آية الله ) هو : العلامة الحلي .

4 / آية الله العظمى :
هو : المرجع الديني , أي : من يرجع له الناس في التقليد .

5 / الحاكم الشرعي :
هو : كل مجتهد , فكل مجتهد هو حاكم شرعي له ولاية على الناس , إلا أن الفقهاء يختلفون في حدود و صلاحيات الفقيه . 

6 / ولي أمر المسلمين :
يقصد به : الفقيه حينما يكون مبسوط اليد و له القدرة على تطبيق الأحكام الشرعية في الخارج . 

7 / أستاذ الحوزة :
هو : من أشتهر و عرف بالتدريس بحيث صار أستاذاً يشار له بالبنان , و يقصده الطلاب للدراسة عنده .
=======================
*تمرينات :

*1 / ما هو الفرق بين المجتهد و المرجع ؟

2 / أذكر ( *2* ) من اساتذة الحوزة ؟
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ*
* ) هذه معلومات بسيطة لكن قد تكون جديدة على بعض القراء . 
* ) تم إضافت الأسئلة للتفاعل و لإكمال النقص المتعمد في الوضوع  .
* ) و لا ننسى التذكير بأنه:  
(  يسرنا جداً أن تتفضلوا علينا بطرح التساؤلات
      سواء في ما سبق أو غيره مما له علاقة بالحوزة ..)
 
و نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1 / ما هو الفرق بين المجتهد و المرجع ؟

المرجعية لغةً مشتقة من رجع يرجع رجوعاً وكل شيء يرجع إليه فهو مرجع .
 اصطلاحاً فقهياً وإسلاميا فهو الفقيه الجامع لشرائط التصدي لهذا المنصب الخطير وهو منصب النيابة العامة عن الإمام المهدي(عليه السلام) في غيبته الكبرى حسب عقائد الاماميه . 
وأهم شرائط المرجعية أو مرجع التقليد على الإطلاق هو الاعلمية . 
المرجع : الفقيه او المجتهد الجامع لشرائط التصدي ومن أهمها الاعلمية . 
على رأي سماحة السيد محمد الشيرازي( قد)
اما المجتهد : فهو القادر على استنباط الأحكام الشرعية 
كل مرجع مجتهد والعكس غير صحيح
 / أذكر ( 2 ) من اساتذة الحوزة ؟
اية الله السيد مصباح شبر الله يحفظه 
آية الله الشيخ محمد علي الفاضلي
من الأساتذه هنا في قطيفنا الغالي 
سماحة الشيخ عادل الأسود
سماحة السيد هاشم الخباز 
سماحة السيد ضياء الخباز 

سؤالي سماحة الشيخ هل يعد سماحة اية الله السيد القزويني حفظه الله من اساتذة الحوزة 
وكذا سماحة السيد رشيد الحسيني حفظهم الله جميعا 


اسلوب راقي شيخنا 
ويعطيكم العافية 
موفقين

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


حفظك الله ورعاك شيخنا  الكريم  ابو محمد جواد

وسلمت يمناك لما على هالمجهود المبارك 

ازدنا قسمي الاسلامي بوجود امثالكم  بيننا

لنا الشرف بقراءة ماطرحته والاستفاده منه 

فرحم الله والديك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

حفظكم الله وبوركتم وحشرنا واياكم مع أبي القاسم محمد  واله الاطهار سلام الله عليهم .....

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*معلومات  نعرف  منها ونجهل الباقي* 

*نشكركم على اتاحة الفرصة لنا في  معرفة* 

*المزيد من المصطلحات  الفقهية  واعتقد بانها  كثيرة* 

*وان شاء الله عندما  يحين الوقت سوف نباشر  بالاسئلة* 

*حول تلك المصطلحات  ونكتفي الان بما ورد في  مقدمة الموضوع* 

*حول  الاجتهاد   والحوزة  ((الخ)) * 

*نكرر الشكر   مولانا  وجعله الله في ميزان  حسناتك* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
> 
> 
> حفظك الله ورعاك شيخنا  الكريم  ابو محمد جواد
> 
> وسلمت يمناك لما على هالمجهود المبارك 
> 
> ازدنا قسمي الاسلامي بوجود امثالكم  بيننا
> 
> ...



الله يسلمكم و يحفظكم

و معذرة على التأخير لكن أعدكم بالمتابعة من جديد

و تشرفنا بمروركم

رحم الله والديكم و جميع المؤمنين

و نسألكم الدعاء لأحد المؤمنين ،،

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *معلومات  نعرف  منها ونجهل الباقي* 
> 
> *نشكركم على اتاحة الفرصة لنا في  معرفة* 
> 
> *المزيد من المصطلحات  الفقهية  واعتقد بانها  كثيرة* 
> 
> *وان شاء الله عندما  يحين الوقت سوف نباشر  بالاسئلة* 
> ...




السلام عليكم 

أسعدني مروركم كثيراً

أتمنى أن تكونوا في صحة و عافية 

كل الحب و التقدير لكم 

رحم الله والديكم و نراكم قريبا إن شاء الله ,..

في أمان الله و حفظه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر تعليقكم على السؤال الأخير شيخنا 
ومأجورين

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> 1 / ما هو الفرق بين المجتهد و المرجع ؟
> 
> المرجعية لغةً مشتقة من رجع يرجع رجوعاً وكل شيء يرجع إليه فهو مرجع .
> تعريف لغوي يوقفنا على مصدر إشتقاق المصطلح ، ، ممتاز 
> 
>  اصطلاحاً فقهياً وإسلاميا فهو الفقيه الجامع لشرائط التصدي لهذا المنصب الخطير وهو منصب النيابة العامة عن الإمام المهدي(عليه السلام) في غيبته الكبرى حسب عقائد الاماميه . 
> تمام جداً ، ، بس لو بينتم المراد من النيابة العامة ؛ كان أفضل ، صحيح ؟ . . 
> 
> وأهم شرائط المرجعية أو مرجع التقليد على الإطلاق هو الاعلمية . 
> ...



و الباقي نتركه للجمهور يمكن أحد يشارك . .

*تنبيه : 

*1 / تركت التعليق على مشاركتكم مع أنها الأسبق عمداً ، لا سهواً
على امل أن نجد مشاركين آخرين . . 
 2 / وعندي إقتراح إذا كان ممكن :
هل  نقدر انسوي تقييم للمشاركين هنا و الصفحتين الفقهيتين ؟ 
يعني اللي ايجاوب صح يقيم مع اني ما أعرف كيف ؟ بس أشوف اقبال جيد في المسابقات . .

ـــــــــــــــ

السلام عليكم

و نسألكم الدعاء ، ،

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وعندي إقتراح إذا كان ممكن :
هل نقدر انسوي تقييم للمشاركين هنا و الصفحتين الفقهيتين ؟
يعني اللي ايجاوب صح يقيم مع اني ما أعرف كيف ؟ بس أشوف اقبال جيد في المسابقات . .

بامكانكم شيخنا 
ويكون تشجيع وحماس اكثر 
بأسفل كل مشاركه عاليمين مكتوب اضف المشاركة للمدونة وجنبها 3 رموز 
الرمز الأول نجمة وهو عبارة عن اضافة تقييم 
اضغط عليه وراح تعرف بقية الخطوات كونك شيخ فاضل 
ويعطيكم العافية شيخنا

----------


## نبراس،،،

صفحه رااائعه جدا اخي العزييز 
اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق
وامر التقااييم حتما سيكون مشجعا للمشاركين 
الذين اتمنى ان اوفق واكون منهم

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> وعندي إقتراح إذا كان ممكن :
> هل نقدر انسوي تقييم للمشاركين هنا و الصفحتين الفقهيتين ؟
> يعني اللي ايجاوب صح يقيم مع اني ما أعرف كيف ؟ بس أشوف اقبال جيد في المسابقات . .
> 
> بامكانكم شيخنا 
> ويكون تشجيع وحماس اكثر 
> بأسفل كل مشاركه عاليمين مكتوب اضف المشاركة للمدونة وجنبها 3 رموز 
> الرمز الأول نجمة وهو عبارة عن اضافة تقييم 
> اضغط عليه وراح تعرف بقية الخطوات . . . 
> ويعطيكم العافية شيخنا




الله يعافيكم أختي الكريمة

كنوع من التجربة أضفت تقييم للأخ الغالي نبراس و لكم أيضاً .

بس صدقوني ما أمزح بعدي ما أعرف ويش يعني إضافة التقييم ؟
و يش فائدتها ؟ و هل يعرض العضو من أضاف له ؟

بس من اليوم و رايح ، اللي إيجاوب صح يضاف له تقييم  ، ،

إذا يحتاج نعلن عنها فيكون عليكم الإعلان ،  لأني ضعيف جداً 
في التعامل مع هالامور  :bigsmile: 

و مشكورين 

 و رحم الله و الديكم و المؤمنين ..

و نسألكم الدعاء ، ،

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سماحة الشيخ
التقييم تشجيع للمشارك او شكر واعجاب بمشاركته مثلا 
برساله لا يقرأها سواه والأداره طبعا
وتضاف له نقاط معينة 
شي يفرح بالنهاية 
هاهاها
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
توني اسمع عن وحدة ولدانه اسمها ام محمد جواد 
قلت يمكن زوجتكم 
يلا يمكن تشابه اسماء 
الله يوفق الجميع
وشكرا للتقيم

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> / أذكر ( 2 ) من اساتذة الحوزة ؟
> اية الله السيد مصباح شبر الله يحفظه 
>  إن كنتم تقصدون السيد ( صباح ) صاحب برنامج الأحكام الذي يعرض في قناة
>  ( المعارف ) فحسب معرفتي ليس أستاذاً و إن كان هذا لا ينقصه شيئاً .
> 
>  آية الله الشيخ محمد علي الفاضلي
>  نعم ، هو أحد الأساتذة الأكفاء و له بحث خارج .
> 
>  من الأساتذه هنا في قطيفنا الغالي 
> ...



 أحسنتم و جزاكم الله خيرا

 و رحم الله والديكم

 و نسألكم الدعاء ، ،

( إنشاء الله يتم التقييم )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية سماحة الشيخ 
على التوضيح 
افتقدنا طلتك البهية 
مأجورين بأربعين الأمام الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم اخي العزييز ابو محمد جواد 
نفتقد تواجدك ونفتقد المعلومات الراائعه 
التي تتحفنا بهاا في هذه الصفحه الجميله 
تقبل تحياتي اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## جنى الورود

*تشكرشيخناالعزيزعلى هذاالموضوع*
*وننتظرالمزيدتحياتي لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله المانع خير 
مأجورين بوفاة الأمام العسكري عليه السلام

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> السلام عليكم اخي العزييز ابو محمد جواد 
> و عليكم السلام حبيبي نبراس الغالي 
> 
> نفتقد تواجدك ونفتقد المعلومات الراائعه 
> التي تتحفنا بهاا في هذه الصفحه الجميله 
> تقبل تحياتي اتمنى لك التوفيق



الحمد لله أن كنت محل رضاكم 

وهذا توقيع للعودة من جديد

و لك ألف شكر 

و لا تنسانا من الدعاء ، ،

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *تشكرشيخناالعزيزعلى هذاالموضوع*
> *وننتظرالمزيدتحياتي لك*




حياكم الله 

و سرني تواجدكم 

أتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتكم معنا و أي جواب سيضاف لكم تقييم 

أحاول قريباً تنزيل موضوع جديد ..

في أمان الله

ونسألكم الدعاء ،،

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> ان شاء الله المانع خير 
> مأجورين بوفاة الأمام العسكري عليه السلام



مأجورين و مثابين و جعلنا الله وإياكم من المتمسكين و الثاببتين على ولايتهم ، ، 

و المانع خير و الحمد لله ، ،

وهذا توقيع للعودة من جديد كما ذكرت لأخي نبراس ، ،

* و إنشاء الله الموضوع القادم عن مناهج الدراسة في الحوزة ، ، أتمنى أن تثرونه بمداخلاتكم  . .

لكم ألف شكر 

في امان الله

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

السلام عليكم


 جزء { 6 } . . .

[ مناهج الدراسة ]

( القسم الأول ) 

في هذا القسم نحاول أن نتحدث عن المنهج العام للدراسة في الحوزة العلمية ثم عن الكتب المقررة للتدريس و نذكر أيضاً بعض ما يتعلق 
بطريقة الدراسة ، ، 

اليوم حديثنا مختصر حول المنهج العام للدراسة ، ،
و نعني به النظام الدراسي و ليس الكتب . .

إذاً ، نسأل هنا : ما هو هذا المنهج ؟ 

للجواب نقول :
*** ينقسم النظام الدرسي في الحوزة إلى ثلاث مراحل :

المرحلة الأولى : تسمى المقدمات .
المرحلة الثانية : تسمى السطوح .
المرحلة الثالثة : تسمى البحث الخارج .

*** مدة الدراسة في المرحلتين الأوليتين يتراوح بين ( 8 - 10 ) .
لكن قد تختلف هذه المدة حسب ظروف الطالب ، ، و عليه قد تزيد و قد تنقص ، ، 

*** مرحلة البحث الخارج غير محددة  السنوات ، ، فهي تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على رغبة  الطالب في مواصلة العملية التعليمية ، ، كما أن هناك عوامل أخرى تؤثر في ذلك , ,

*** الترتيب في المراحل أمر لا بد منه و لا يمكن تجاوزه ، ، فعلى الطالب إذا أراد أن ينتقل لمرحلة أن ينهي جميع الكتب المقررة في المرحلة السابقة ، نعم لو بقي كتاب واحد فهذا لا يؤثر إلا إذا أراد أن يدرس كتاباً يكون مترتباً على الكتاب السابق .

*** الكتب في المرحلة الواحدة بينها ترتب ، ، فمثلاً : كتاب المغني لا يمكن دراسته قبل إنهاء الألفية ، و هكذا .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
نكتفي بهذا القدر حالياً و نكمل في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله ، ،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
_
تمرين :
_**) ما ذا تعرف/ين عن كتاب ( الباب الحادي عشر* ) ؟ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
* ) نراكم يوم الإثنين و الجمعة في كل أسبوع بإذن الله في هذه الصفحة .

* ) و لا ننسى التذكير بأنه:  
 (  يسرنا جداً أن تتفضلوا علينا بطرح التساؤلات سواء في ما سبق أو غيره مما له علاقة بالحوزة ..)
 

 و نسألكم الدعاء ..

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


طرح سؤال سهل لكن لا جواب ! !

ننتظر إلى الغد فإن وجد الجواب و إلا أكملنا من حيث إنتهينا ، ، 

و التقويم لن يكون من نصيب أحد , ,

تصبحون حلى خير , ,

و في أمان الله . .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عذرا للتقصير هنا سماحة الشيخ

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

نبارك لجميع المؤمنين ميلاد 
أشرف الكائنات النبي الأعظم 
محمد بن عبد الله 
( صلى الله عليه و آله )
و ميلاد إمام المذهب 
الإمام الصادق 
( عليه السلام )


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

بالنسبة للسؤال الذي لم يجب عنه أحد ؛ جوابه سيتضح في الموضوع التالي لذا نتركه الآن ..

هذا ، مع الشكر الجزيل لما تقوم به الأخت الكريمة ( عفاف الهدى ) من جهد في هذا المجال

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

السلام عليكم


 جزء { 7 } . . .

[ مناهج الدراسة ]

( القسم الثاني )

تحدثنا في الموضوع السابق عن : ( المنهج العام للدراسة ) و عرفنا أنها تنقسم إلى ثلاث مراحل ، ،

و اليوم حديثنا عن ( الكتب المقررة )في كل مرحلة ، ، 
و حتى لا نطيل البحث ؛ فنتكلم بإيجاز أما التفاصيل فمتروك للأسئلة إن وجدت . .

_المرحلة الأولى : المقدمات ._  

يدرس الطالب ما يلي :
*أ* / _العربي_ :
*** النحو :
           1 - المقدمة الآجرومية . المؤلف : ابن آجروم .
           2 - قطر الندى .  المؤلف : ابن هشام .
           3 - شرح الألفية . ابن عقيل / ابن الناظم .
           4 - معني اللبيب . ابن هشام . [ الباب الأول و الباب الرابع ]
*
** البلاغة : 
شرح المختصر للتفتازاني و/أو جواهر البلاغة للهاشمي .

*** الصرف :
شذا العرف .

*ب* / _المنطق_ :
              1 - خلاصة المنطق . الشيخ الفضلي .
              2 - منطق المظفر .

*جـ* / _الفقه_ :
        1 - الرسالة العملية لمرجع التقليد .
        2 - شرائع الإسلام . المحقق الحلي .

*د* / _العقائد_ :
الباب الحادي عشر . المقداد السيوري و/أو عقائد المظفر و/أو دروس في العقيدةالإسلامية . المصباح اليزدي .
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
هذا في المرحلة الأولى فقط و باقي المراحل 
تأتي بالتسلسل إن شاء الله تعالى . .  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

*تنبيه : 

**** ) هذه أهم الكتب حسب المنهج المشهور ، ، لأنه توجد عدة مناهج في الدراسة فقد لا تدرس بعض هذه الكتب و قد تدرس غيرها ؛ لذا نرجو التنبه . . .
*** ) دراسة هذه الكتب في كل تخصص تكون حسب الترتيب المذكور . .  
*** ) *و/أو* . تعني :  قد يجمع في دراسة هذه الكتب و قد يكتفى بأحدها فقط .
*** ) توجد تفاصيل متعلقة ببعض الكتب لم تذكر إختصاراً ، ، لكن أنصح بالإطلاع عليه حتى تتضح الصورة أكثر خصوصاً للبعيدين عن الحوزة .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

*التمرين :

** ) أذكر كتاباً واحداً يدرس بدلاً من كتاب مذكور هنا ؟

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

في أمان الله و حفظه ,,

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *
> 
> التمرين :
> 
> ** ) أذكر كتاباً واحداً يدرس بدلاً من كتاب مذكور هنا ؟



الجواب :

بعض الطلاب في المنطق يدرس كتاب : 


 ( حاشية الملا عبد الله ) بدلاً عن كتاب ( منطق المظفر )  . . 
 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بإنتظار جواب آخر ، ، نراكم غداً بإذن الله تعالى ..      

في أمان الله . .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتي 
 مادة الفقه 

يدرس اللمعة الدمشقية بدل الكتب المذكورة

اعذروااا تقصيري هنا سماحة الشيخ

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*بصراحه الحوزة ممتعه واااجد* 
*اني رحت 3 شهور تقريبا وحسيت ان في فررررق واااجد* 
*تحس بمعنى انك تدرس شئ وهوووو الصحيح* 
*وتتعرف على احكام انت ماتعرررفها وغافل عنهاااا*
*يعني بجد الحوزه ماقدر اعبررر عنها* 
*وانقطعت عننها بسبب الموااصلات* 
*وانشاء الله مع الايام في هدا الفتره احاول ارجع لهااا*
*اسفه على المداخلة* 
*بس اتمنى ان تنتشرررعندنا من هالاشياء هدي* 
*بدل الخرررراب اللي صايرررر*
*يعطيك العافية على المعلومات* 
*تقبل احترامي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احنا درسنا 
عقائد المظفر 
ونحو مبسط من اعداد مدرستنا
ومنتخب المسائل الفقهية للسيد صادق الشيرازي
وووووو

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> اجابتي 
>  مادة الفقه 
> 
> يدرس اللمعة الدمشقية بدل الكتب المذكورة 
> 
> اللمعة الدمشقية تدرس صحيح ،،
> لكن ليس بدلاً من الكتب المذكورة بل بعدها كما يفترض ان نشير له في موضوع لاحق إن شاء الله ،، فإنتظروا . .
>  
> اعذروااا تقصيري هنا سماحة الشيخ



بل أنتم إعذروا تقصيري و قصوري 

في أمان الله ، ،

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> *يعطيك الف عافيه* 
> الله يعافيكم 
> و نورتم الصفحة بمداخلتكم
> 
> *بصراحه الحوزة ممتعه واااجد* 
> *اني رحت 3 شهور تقريبا وحسيت ان في فررررق واااجد* 
> *تحس بمعنى انك تدرس شئ وهوووو الصحيح* 
> *وتتعرف على احكام انت ماتعرررفها وغافل عنهاااا*
> ملاحظتكم سليمة جداً ..
> ...



جزاكم الله ألف خير

و رحمة على والديكم

و نتمنى توجدكم لإثراء الموضوع ..

و نسألكم الدعاء ، ،

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

> احنا درسنا 
> عقائد المظفر 
> ونحو مبسط من اعداد مدرستنا
> ومنتخب المسائل الفقهية للسيد صادق الشيرازي
> وووووو



ممتاز .. و طبعاً في الموضوع أشرت إلى أنه : " توجد عدة مناهج في الدراسة " 
و بالتالي توجد مساحة واسعة لتغيير المنهج ..

أتمنى أن تواصلوا الدراسة و أن تصلوا إلى أعلى المراتب في العلم و التقوى .. 


و لا أملك إلا أن أدعوا لكم بالمزيد من التقدم و أن يأخذ الله بيدكم نحو كل ما فيه 
خير في الدين و الدنيا و أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لطاعة الوالدين ..

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية سماحة الشيخ 

موفق الى طاعة الرحمن 

ونشر علوم الدين

----------

